# Why the term "Caddy" comes into play when installing an SSD in a lap?



## techbookmark (Feb 21, 2015)

What is actually an caddy? Do we need it wen installing an ssd in a lap?

thanks in advance


----------



## techbookmark (Feb 21, 2015)

*what is a Caddy?*

often i hear the term Caddy wen i read about installing an SSD! will i need it if i am to install an SSD in my laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 22, 2015)

it is a kind of casing in which hdd is inserted & then whole setup replaces optical drive to add 2nd hdd to laptop.you can also just replace your normal hdd by ssd but people need hdd much more than dvd drive so they use caddy.this way small capacity ssd is used for OS & large capacity hdd is used for storage.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

It is basically a case which is used for the process of setting the ssd into before installing.


----------

